# BREEDER MALE ALDABRAS FIGHTING



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 27, 2012)

*Well, as some of your active TFO members know we added a new breeder male to our colony several months back. three of our males, the three largest and most active breeders have been fighting. Prior to our new addition, Alfa, absolutely no fighting displayed among the original three males. We have witnessed both Homer and Cowboy engage Alfa on a regular basis, actually even both at the same time. Just a word of history and past observations, we have had as high as seven big males and sixteen females together in the past and never any issues. One observation is Alfa gets confused and has mounted Homer, resulting in Alfa getting flipped off and over. Leading up to the above pictures, Alfa was mating the female and Homer started ramming Alfa after the mating was completed. Actually Cowboy also, at the same time was pushing Alfa while Homer was ramming. When this got really bad I ran outside and intervened, preventing Alfa from getting flipped over. Homer followed Alfa for about one hour ramming him from the rear, as if he was pushing him away from the area. At the end, they both just looked at each other face to face and begin to browse on the wet grass and weeds, like nothing had just took place. Interesting further observation is that our smallest and least active male, Sampson, has been way standoffish from the bigger and more active three. This has been a very interesting and active breeding season.* 




















*Here they are after the fight!*


----------



## Laura (Sep 27, 2012)

all of the above.. that looks like it could get serious.. time to move to a bigger place!


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Sep 27, 2012)

What is the name of the wining tortoise is it Alfa? Could you separate them or will they also push you and if one flips how can you un flip them?!!


----------



## wellington (Sep 27, 2012)

I voted unsure. I think it is a little of both. Also I think a little of just a sparing/play type thing that some wild animals will do. When you see it in person, does it look and sound vicious? Also, can they right themselves? If not, how do you help them to get upright? Has anyone ever gotten hurt? I can't imagine what it must sound like. A video would be cool. You need to get a video camera

BTW, was that cowboy that got flipped? Did he actually get flipped all the way?


----------



## Q'sTortie (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks dangerous!! I also want to know how do you help flip them back upright?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 27, 2012)

leonardo the tmnt said:


> *What is the name of the wining tortoise is it Alfa? Could you separate them or will they also push you and if one flips how can you un flip them?!!*



*Homer was the aggressor. Easy to assist them flipping back upright. They are both both very heavy, extremely strong, and very determined while in battle. Intervention is possible, need to just be careful! *



wellington said:


> *I think it is a little of both. *



*I will add, i went and spoke to the keeper at the zoo where Alfa had come from and she indicated that there three males on display, including Alfa, has never displayed such activities while at the zoo. Found this to be interesting!*


----------



## Pokeymeg (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh my goodness!! I imagine it's not easy to right an upside down Aldabra! Good thing you intervened. I say alpha domination!


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope they are okay!


----------



## wellington (Sep 27, 2012)

Awww, so sweet, they kissed and made up. Did you spray them to get them to quit? I see they are wet in the last two pics, after the scuffle.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 27, 2012)

wellington said:


> *Did you spray them to get them to quit? *



** Rain!*


----------



## Edna (Sep 27, 2012)

Alpha domination,
or Alfa domination.
I don't know how you would expect Cowboy and Homer to just let a guy named Alfa join them in their little harem. If you changed his name to Gamma, perhaps, they would see that there's still room for them at the top, and relax a little


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 27, 2012)

Edna said:


> *Alpha domination,
> or Alfa domination.
> I don't know how you would expect Cowboy and Homer to just let a guy named Alfa join them in their little harem. If you changed his name to Gamma, perhaps, they would see that there's still room for them at the top, and relax a little*



*LOL!*


----------



## Laura (Sep 27, 2012)

I bet the sound is like Big Horn sheep rams ramming...


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh, thank goodness you intervened. Someone could have gotten hurt. But the last pic. Says it all...kiss and make up. Too cute


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 27, 2012)

mainey34 said:


> *But the last pic. Says it all...kiss and make up. Too cute*



*It was more like a stare down. Tomorrow is another day!*


----------



## turtlelady80 (Sep 28, 2012)

WOW! Amazing pictures! Thanks for showing.


----------



## Masin (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow, interesting he never displayed this behavior before. 
I can't imagine how scary it has to feel for them when they roll, poor guy. So they can right themselves? I hope they ease up!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 28, 2012)

I believe it just shows that while a Cowboy may not understand Homer,
He will kindly back him up against an Alfa interloper.


----------



## bigred (Sep 28, 2012)

I dont think your other males like the new guy mating with the girls


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 29, 2012)

bigred said:


> *I dont think your other males like the new guy mating with the girls*



*That is what is seems to be. Yesterday was eventless, other than mating. However, this morning during feeding time Alfa and Homer were fuss'n! (8-29-12).*






*Thank goodness they don't bite!*


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 29, 2012)

" Ok Fella's touch gloves'..." v^ding v^v^ding ....


----------



## MichiLove (Sep 29, 2012)

Aww, I hope they stop!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 29, 2012)

N2TORTS said:


> *" Ok Fella's touch gloves'..." v^ding v^v^ding ....*



*They stare at each other right in the eyes, serious looking with mean mugs! *



MichiLove said:


> *Aww, I hope they stop!*



*We are thinking that after this mating season they will calm down and be more adjusted with time!*


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Sep 29, 2012)

I hope they will stop. But remembering that aldabra is a creature of habit...

Anyway, it is very interesting indeed to see the change of behavior between the males.


----------



## mightymizz (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! In my best guess I would have to go with the new male being introduced, but who knows.

Looking forward to more updates and results!


----------

